# 2002 SE-R Spec V Air Fuel Ratio Guage Install



## Sazarr (Jul 22, 2007)

I was wondering which wire I tap into on the o2 sensor for my air/fuel ratio gauge. Also any suggestions on where to run the power from and where to ground it at would be great. As for the O2 sensor I think it has 3-4 wires one of which is grey I THINK thats the one I need to tap into but I'm not sure. Thanks for the help


----------



## JebsSERSpecV (Aug 20, 2007)

The wire that you need to tap into for the o2 sensor on an 02 specv is the white with green or grey dots. I can't tell the difference, (and i'm colorblind). If you need any other help let me know I just finished installing mine back on my spec.

Jebs


----------



## JebsSERSpecV (Aug 20, 2007)

As far as the power wire, I picked the o2 sensor fuse, which I believe is a 15A fuse and just put the wire in the fuse hole and pushed the fuse into it, either that or you can extend it and run it to your battery. (It maybe to much power for the guage though?) 

And for the ground I just picked a screw underneath the plastic panels on the side and connected it to the screw. 

I have an Autometer A/F Ration guage. Which one do you have? Mine came with very detailed instructions.

Jebs


----------



## Sazarr (Jul 22, 2007)

I got the A/F ratio gauge in and it seems to be running fine now. I ran the power off the battery and the ground off the battery as well. All is well it would seem. Now I'ma look into ripping out my goddamn stock cd player cause the box that I got for the RCAs to run with the stock unit likes to shut my amp down  which pisses me off


----------

